# No mouse/keyboard control in virtualbox



## jbhardman (May 14, 2009)

I have freebsd installed in Virtualbox.  All is well except I have no mouse or keyboard control when I start X.  I can see the mouse pointer, but it won't move.  The keyboard doesn't do anything either.  I end up switching to a different terminal and killing X.

Any ideas?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 14, 2009)

Are hald and dbus enabled in rc.conf?


----------



## jbhardman (May 14, 2009)

hald is, yes.  I'm not sure about dbus.  I'll have to check that out when I get home to the machine.

Thanks!


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 14, 2009)

Ok, also have a look here where similar problems have been covered extensively. It may be a VB problem, but that's for later.


----------



## jbhardman (May 15, 2009)

Awesome, dbus did the trick.  Thanks again.


----------

